# Bike Expo München 2011



## keinohrenzo (6. Juni 2011)

Servus zusammen,

dieses Jahr findet ja vom 23.-24. Juli wieder die Bike Expo in München statt.
Letztes Jahr gab es im Vorfeld schon immer Gutscheincodes, mit denen man sich eine kostenlose Eintrittskarte ausdrucken konnte.

Weiß jemand, ob es das dieses Jahr auch gibt? Habe leider noch nichts gefunden.

Danke schon mal für einen Tipp.

Daniel


----------



## Prakti_Angelika (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Daniel,

Ich bin Praktikantin bei der Messe München und kann dir ein paar Infos zur Bike Expo geben:
Es gibt auch in diesem Jahr wieder Gutscheincodes für vergünstigte Eintritte. Die Codes werden in den nächsten Wochen und Monaten in verschiedenen Anzeigen auftauchen. Ich kann dir daher nur raten, einfach die Augen offen zu halten, dann wirst du sicher auf einen der Codes stoßen 

Viele Grüße,

Angelika


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scitch (14. Juli 2011)

HAllo Angelika,

gibts schon was neues?


----------



## julebike (15. Juli 2011)

Daniel,

versuch's mal hiermit: Code Nr: 07A30

Viel Spaß bei der Bike Expo! 

Jule


----------



## scitch (15. Juli 2011)

Danke!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rennmaus_Isa (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

07A14 funktioniert auch. Da gibts einen kostenlosen Eintritt.

Hab nämlich auch schon Codes gesehen, da gibts nur 30% Nachlass.

LG Isa


----------



## -eva- (18. Juli 2011)

nehmt am samstag und sonntag an der radtour zur messe teil!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=534536&highlight=bike+expo

oder der direktlink zum event auf facebook: 
https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=251680621524289


----------



## storchO (20. Juli 2011)

hey leute,
also ich finde ja gar nicht die Stelle, wo man einen 5 stelligen code eingeben kann?! Da brauchts einen 12 oder 23 stelligen?

Wäre klasse, wen njemand einen link zu der Stelle posten könnte, wo der 5-stellige funktioniert...

thanks in progress!


----------



## Hypo (21. Juli 2011)

> RANDOM GALLERY @ BIKE EXPO  // FREE ENTRY
> 
> 2 Newsletter in so kurzer Folge... das machen wir nicht gern.
> Aber dieses hier können wir Euch einfach nicht vorenthalten:
> ...



wer den code will soll mir einfach ne pm schicken


----------

